# Bionic ICS audio issues



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been having issues with audio on all of the ICS leaks. Anytime I use netflix via webtop over HDMI on a TV the volume keys don't adjust the volume, but if I use it on my lapdock it works. The same thing happens if I use the USB audio on my car dock.

Is there any way to make the volume keys work in this situation, or a way to boost the USB/HDMI output volume? It's not quite loud enough, even when i turn the car stereo up the whole way.


----------



## Rjl1844 (Feb 23, 2012)

I had the same thing happen. Reset my phone and it went away.... weird

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

like reboot, or factory reset/data wipe?


----------



## Rjl1844 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just had to do a reboot. Think I whipped cache too.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkwraith (Dec 24, 2011)

I have recently been having audio problems as well. My issues come when using stitcher and answering a call while listening to a podcast. This tends to kill sound for flash Google music and YouTube. Simple reboot fixes it every time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

